# Need opinions on choosing a handgun



## Rokky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi All,

I need your opinions on choosing the right handgun.
I have narrowed my choice down to the following three brands and in 9mm.

1. Ruger P95 (KP(95PR) 
2. Taurus PT111SSP.
3. Beretta PX4 Storm.

I want something small, accurate, and easy to carry.
Some of you may have other choices then those above so please let me know that also.
I'm rather leaning towards the Taurus, but all are appealing.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

I would take the beretta over the taurus and the ruger over both.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

"I need your opinions on choosing the right handgun"


what do you want it for ie CCW, home defence, 1 and 3 of your choices seem big "I want something small, accurate, and easy to carry" look at the M&P 40C or 9C I carry a M&P 40 or 9C with +P loads for ccw I'm not sure I would say ether is very small but shoot very well and for me easy to carry. They make smaller but understand I never want to have to shoot someone (in self defence) and piss them off.


----------



## Rokky (Nov 30, 2008)

yes, I want it for Home Defense and to carry. I want it reliable and easy to break down and clean. I like the Beretta, however they are a little pricey compared to the Taurus and the Ruger. but thats OK if the Beretta is the better of the three.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

*Lucky or not*

Thanks God your not a astronaut or a soldier, being sent into outer space or off to war with something built by the lowest bider.


----------



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

All three of the manufactuers you mentioned are good (personally not a fan of Taurus but some people swear by them),,, hes not looking to hipoint or pheonix, so by no means should he knocked for sticking with his price range. You can find a high quality used gun for hundreds less than new. Glock, Sig, CZ , Beretta for well under $400.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Rokky said:


> I want something small, accurate, and easy to carry.
> .


None of the three handguns you mention fit all three of your requirements. The one that comes the closest to meeting all three requirements is the Taurus. I have a Taurus (an older revo) and don't have anything against them, but I would not conceal carry one.

If you want a small carry auto, then you should be looking at small autos, and not at standard-sized autos. Beretta makes the just introduced PX4Storm Compact. Walther has the PPS, and there are several Kahrs that will fit your req's. There are also compact versions of Glocks (the 26/27), XD, M&P, and Walther P99 that will also work. IMO these will be more accurate and more reliable than a PT111. Of course they should be, as they do cost more. The extra cost is worth it, if you are going to depend your life on it.

PhilR.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I see you are in Southern California. Check your local phone book for indoor pistol ranges and rent and shoot your choices. This will help narrow it down and give you a "real" feel for the HG before you plunk your hard earned money down.

As indicated by PhilR, if you want a small, accurate and easy to carry HG, then you need to look in the compact and subcompact models unless you are a really big person and can carry a full size service pistol comfortably.

Good luck with you search.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The M&P's are getting a lot of attention these days. They are pretty nice pistols and well worth a good look for anyone looking for a 1st gun or to add to a collection. The XD fills the bill pretty well too there are a lot of fans of those around this site. the Ruger P95 Taurus PT111 are supposed to be pretty good guns but I'm not a fan of either. Beretta makes a good gun.

I'm a 1911 fan but I usually wont tell people to get them. Pick one up and see how you like the feel. You'll know then if a 1911 would be right for you. New shooters would just need to know that a 1911 needs to be cleaned more than most "combat" style guns. Especially the higher end tighter fit ones. I think if it was me looking for a first gun I'd lean to the M&P's. I just like the way they feel.


----------



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

for a ccw the glock 26 would be my choice. The recoil is a bit much but anything small and light weight is going to have that when 9mm or larger caliber.


----------



## Linux3 (Nov 14, 2008)

I know where you are coming from, I looked and looked.
I didn't buy any of the above. I bought a Kahr PM9 and after putting a couple of hundred rounds through it it's the best.
9mm and yet I can carry it in a pocket holster in the front pocket of my jeans. Maybe I am self concious but I want to carry in a way that even I don't know I am carrying. The PM9 nails it.
Think very, very carefully before you buy. Test out the pistol with a couple of holsters. Do you see it? Is it comfortable? Is the weight OK?
I can carry the PM9 ISWB small of the back, pocket, paddle, whatever.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Like my PM9 a lot! Nice gun. Now that winter is coming, I am carrying a PX4SC 9 or the PM9 depending on clothes.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

You can add me to the list of PM9 carriers. It's the one I carry most during the summer. I don't carry it as much during the winter, as I can hide my G26 easily under a jacket.

The Kahr CW9 is also a good choice. Only slightly larger than a PM, but a whole lot less expensive.

PhilR.


----------



## Rokky (Nov 30, 2008)

I really appreciate all your help folks, but now I'm not so sure that my choices are that good now. 
You have introduced some nice pieces that I had not thought of and now I have added more possibilities to the list. 
I hate that when it happens as I'm plum tuckered out from searching. 
I'm about ready to buy a Colt 45 Army Issue and just carry in around in a suit case. 
I like the size of the PX4, the looks of the Ruger and the price of the Taurus. I did surf the net on the Kahr PM9 and that's a nice little guy, but there were some complaints as to fit and finish. 
Anyway, the search is still on. 
BTW, would any of you consider a .380 rather then the 9mm for a CCW?


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey go to the range that rents guns and try some out, there are a few the will let you try as you are going to buy. .380 = 9mm same bullet one has the bite of a poodle and the other a pitbull, but of the flip side google the FBI Miami shoot out and you choose. The goal should never be to kill someone but it should be to terminate the attack keeping in mind (dead men tell no lies) I have carried a 9 for years and changed to the 10mm lite or 40 cal. The Firearm you choose needs to be comfortable to you, both in shooting and carry. I dont think the .380 will make a good home defence gun. its a lil small. 9 would be about as small as I would go but opinions are like A-- holes and everyone has one and I'm no different.


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

hey, i almost went with the beretta px4 storm, but instead i went with the Springfield XD-9, and i LOVE my gun. i havent shot either of the others. all i can say from what i have heard from law enforcement is to stay away from taurus. however, thats law enforcement and may serve a better purpose for you.


----------



## Rokky (Nov 30, 2008)

buck32 said:


> I see you are in Southern California. Check your local phone book for indoor pistol ranges and rent and shoot your choices. This will help narrow it down and give you a "real" feel for the HG before you plunk your hard earned money down.
> 
> As indicated by PhilR, if you want a small, accurate and easy to carry HG, then you need to look in the compact and subcompact models unless you are a really big person and can carry a full size service pistol comfortably.
> 
> Good luck with you search.


There are several ranges in my area, but they don't rent guns. I do have several gun shops available, but they have there favorites and that's the ones they push. I did have one show me a bunch of Glocks in all sizes and they are a nice gun, however they are a little out of my price range and they are not a great looking gun and feel bulky. I will just have to keep looking and listening. Thanks.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Rokky said:


> There are several ranges in my area, but they don't rent guns.


Where is your area?


----------



## Rokky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have been picking everybody's brain that I can and after checking with a few cop friends as well, they have all unanimously said the Glock 27 .40 is the way to go. It has the stopping power and does not kick anymore then the 9mm. I was wondering if any of you have seen the OD Green model up close and is it a little more attractive then the black? 
I see there are some terrific prices on the Internet for these guns, but you have to go through your local dealer for the paper work and transfer. 
It this a hassle and are the local gun dealers a little hesitant because you are buying from another dealer? 
Does the local dealer charge a lot for this service? 
Do you have to set it up with the local dealer before you buy on the internet?
Thanks again.


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

personally, i dont like the OD frame, i prefer the all black.
i dont know of anyone that has bought on the internet buy gotten the papers locally, but i could image they probably dont like to do it often, but idk.

maybe someone else on here will have experienced this before.



Rokky said:


> I have been picking everybody's brain that I can and after checking with a few cop friends as well, they have all unanimously said the Glock 27 .40 is the way to go. It has the stopping power and does not kick anymore then the 9mm. I was wondering if any of you have seen the OD Green model up close and is it a little more attractive then the black?
> I see there are some terrific prices on the Internet for these guns, but you have to go through your local dealer for the paper work and transfer.
> It this a hassle and are the local gun dealers a little hesitant because you are buying from another dealer?
> Does the local dealer charge a lot for this service?
> ...


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Rokky said:


> I have been picking everybody's brain that I can and after checking with a few cop friends as well, they have all unanimously said the Glock 27 .40 is the way to go. It has the stopping power and does not kick anymore then the 9mm.


They .40 kicks more, regardless of what they say. Especially in a sub-compact frame. It's a different kind of kick too. The 9mm is good for self-defense loaded with modern hollow-points and is easier to control. My advice if you want a Glock is to go with the G26. This would be a lot easier if any of the ranges rented in your area. You're sure none of them rent?



Rokky said:


> I was wondering if any of you have seen the OD Green model up close and is it a little more attractive then the black?


I like the OD frame on the Glocks, but it's personal preference. If both were available at the same price, I would go with what I'm feeling like that day, but that's just me.



Rokky said:


> I see there are some terrific prices on the Internet for these guns, but you have to go through your local dealer for the paper work and transfer.
> It this a hassle and are the local gun dealers a little hesitant because you are buying from another dealer?
> Does the local dealer charge a lot for this service?
> Do you have to set it up with the local dealer before you buy on the internet?


I've purchased two XDs online and the transaction went smooth. This all depends on how much your local shop is willing to help. I paid $25 per gun for the FFL Transfer fee. Shops that I've checked charge anywhere from $15 to $40 for a transfer, and some aren't even willing to do it. You need to call your local shops and see how much they charge (if they are willing). Your local shop will need to usually fax their FFL to the person/shop you are purchasing the firearm from online (sometimes a copy can be mailed with payment if a MO is used). When looking at the prices online, be sure to calculate in shipping and the FFL transfer charge when comparing to your local prices. Good luck with your search. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Rokky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, I'm just about ready to plunk down the bucks for the Glock. 
Beefybeefo, I'm glad you mentioned the difference in kick between the 9mm and the .40. 
I figured the .40 had a bigger kick so the 26 is the one I will probably concentrate on. 
However, I have one little concern that is keeping me from immediately reaching for my wallet. Its the guns safety. I understand that the safety is in the trigger and if you should happen to snag that puppy on your clothing or something while putting it in your pocket or moving it around then there is going to be a loud bang and everybody is going to be ducking including me. I understand that there is a company that retrofits an external safety for about $100.00. That being the case then that puts the Glock into a price range that becomes unattractive.
It also surprises me that Glock has this strange setup. 
Maybe the Beretta PX4 or the Ruger P95 would be better. I just don't know.
I did check on a few gun ranges and one does rent guns. I will pay them a visit and go from there.
Some of the guns you guys have mentioned like the Springfield XD and the Kahr are beauties, but pricy. I'm kind of on a budget so its "Best Bang for the Buck" at this point......


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Rokky said:


> However, I have one little concern that is keeping me from immediately reaching for my wallet. Its the guns safety. I understand that the safety is in the trigger and if you should happen to snag that puppy on your clothing or something while putting it in your pocket or moving it around then there is going to be a loud bang and everybody is going to be ducking including me.


There a tons of people that own and carry Glocks without anything like this ever happening (including myself). The trigger has a safety, but the best safety a Glock or any firearm could ever have is you. If you follow proper handling techniques then this type of scenario would never occur. Get a good holster and belt to go with that Glock and be done with it. :mrgreen:



Rokky said:


> I understand that there is a company that retrofits an external safety for about $100.00.


There is no way that I would *ever* even think about doing that. If you are that concerned about not having a manual safety, then your best bet would be to go with a firearm that comes from the factory with one.



Rokky said:


> Maybe the Beretta PX4 or the Ruger P95 would be better. I just don't know.


That's totally up to you, but I wouldn't base it solely on the safety. If you can shoot these all before you make your purchase, then that's how you should decide. Pick the one that feels best in your hands, and the one that you shoot the best. A G26 would be much easier to conceal than both the full-size PX4 or the P95.



Rokky said:


> I did check on a few gun ranges and one does rent guns. I will pay them a visit and go from there.


I'm glad you found one that rents. This will definitely help you in making the right decision. :smt023



Rokky said:


> Some of the guns you guys have mentioned like the Springfield XD and the Kahr are beauties, but pricy. I'm kind of on a budget so its "Best Bang for the Buck" at this point......


XDs are generally cheaper than Glocks. I like the XD as well (own one, used to own two). The triggers on the Glocks are better but again, shoot one and compare it to your other options to see what you think. Maybe the added grip safety will make you feel more comfortable. If you wouldn't feel comfortable carrying something, then odds are you won't carry it. A gun left at home does you no good.

-Jeff-


----------



## Rokky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jeff, 
your right about the safety being in the hands of the handler. 
There is a gun shop close to where I live that I bought some ammo from a few months ago and the owner seems like a very savvy person. 
He is a Glock fancier and I will pay him a visit as well. 
He showed me a bunch of Glocks in his inventory, but I was not thinking about the Glock at that time so I didn't pay as close attention as I could have. I remember he mentioned that one of the Glocks, may have been the next one up from the G27 was $617.00. With tax I'm getting close to $700.00. Not sure I want to go that high. 
However, I know you get what you pay for, so I maybe I'll hock the TV set or something.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

That's expensive, especially for a G27. Unless of course they're more in your area. Make sure you look or call around to the different shops and get prices from them all. Look around online and you will see about what they go for (plus shipping and FFL fees). Either way, the sub-compact Glocks are great guns. Good luck with your search. It's always fun. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Rokky (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks, I will let you all know what I find out. I have a lot of gun shops in the San Diego area so it will take a little leg work. What would be a good price for the G26?


----------



## Rokky (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks, I will let you all know what I find out. I have a lot of gun shops in the San Diego area so it will take a little leg work. What would be a good price for the G26?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I think (although I may very well be wrong) the $500-$550 range is normal for a G26. It will depend on your area though. Just check around at your various local shops and find the cheapest. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Check out this thread: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16646

(Jean and I will be in Lost Angles until the 11th, closing up a recently-deceased aunt's apartment, and settling her affairs. See you on the 12th, or maybe a little later.)


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

That's like 150 bucks higher than I see them around here. Might want to check around.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Rokky said:


> Some of the guns you guys have mentioned like the Springfield XD and the Kahr are beauties, but pricy. I'm kind of on a budget


A new Kahr CW9 runs $399 on average. When you consider the added cost of ammo, holsters, range fees, cleaning equipment, etc, if you can't afford to spend $400 on a pistol, then you might rethink this whole shooting hobby thing.

PhilR.


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

i mean, for my XD, it was my first gun. i didnt want to spend over 400 on one, but then i realized i wanted to have a great, reliable, and good looking gun for my first purchase, so i ended up spending 550 on it and i DO NOT regret it at all.

just keep that in mind


----------



## Hud (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for all this information. I'm waiting on my first pistol and planning for my second. Thanks for sharing what you know.


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

what do you mean by waiting? on it to arrive or to make a decision for one?



Hud said:


> Thanks to everyone for all this information. I'm waiting on my first pistol and planning for my second. Thanks for sharing what you know.


----------



## Hud (Nov 16, 2008)

Initially I'm waiting on it to arrive. Once I have the serial number, I can turn in the paperwork for my pistol license. Then I get to wait another 2-4 weeks before my license arrives and _then_ I can pick up my .22 Ruger. Oh to live in a state that doesn't require any of this nonsense!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Hud said:


> Initially I'm waiting on it to arrive. Once I have the serial number, I can turn in the paperwork for my pistol license. Then I get to wait another 2-4 weeks before my license arrives and _then_ I can pick up my .22 Ruger. Oh to live in a state that doesn't require any of this nonsense!


Move. :smt033

Now I don't feel so bad about waiting 60-90 days for my CHP to arrive. :anim_lol:

Nice choice on the Ruger .22 pistol. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

yeh i kinda sucks you have to go through all of that. let us know when everything is settles and you get a chance to go shooting with it


----------



## Hud (Nov 16, 2008)

I now have the serial nunber and will turn in the finished paperwork tomorrow. The gun shop owner told me he talked to a guy from my county and it only took him 12 days to get his permit. I'm excited!

*BeefyBeefo*, when I was buying the Ruger there was a guy at the end of the counter who overheard my transaction with the shop owner and he said in a very quiet voice, "That's a very good choice for a first gun." I thanked him and I thank you.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Move. :smt033
> 
> +1
> 
> ...


I live in a state that you walk in. Choose your weapon. They run an instant background check. If clear or you possess a CWP, then walk to the front counter pay for gun and NO sales tax.

Love Big Sky Country.


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

pretty similar here in GA too. fill out the paperwork, call the ATF, and if you're clear, then they hand you your gun and you pay!


----------



## Rokky (Nov 30, 2008)

*Finally made up my mind.*

Well, I finally made up my mind and went for the Ruger P4MKIII with the 4 inch Bull Barrel. 
I had looked at all the other guns that caught my eye such as the Beretta PX4 and the Ruger P95 and for some reason I got the urge for a 22 cal pistol and the MKIII just seemed the logical choice.
However, buying a gun in California, as some of you know, is a real trip. 
First I had to take the Handgun Safety Test, as you can't buy a gun in California until you pass this test. Its simple. Only 30 questions which are true or false and multiple choice. That costs $25.00 and is good for only 5 years. No lifetime stuff here. Then you fill out the DROS (Dealer Record of Sale) That's another $25.00. 
So now I'm $50.00 into the process and I finally get to order the gun. So I ordered the gun and will now wait my 10 days. It's amazing how times change. I can remember as a kid at 14 years of age I walked into a hardware store in a little town in Minnesota and bought my first gun. It was a Remington Scoremaster 22 cal rifle with a Walnut stock. I paid the man behind the counter $19.95 and walked out the door with it. I don't think I even got a receipt. I still have this great little Bolt action baby and its still the most accurate gun I've ever had.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Rokky said:


> Well, I finally made up my mind and went for the Ruger P4MKIII with the 4 inch Bull Barrel.
> I had looked at all the other guns that caught my eye such as the Beretta PX4 and the Ruger P95 and for some reason I got the urge for a 22 cal pistol and the MKIII just seemed the logical choice.
> However, buying a gun in California, as some of you know, is a real trip.
> First I had to take the Handgun Safety Test, as you can't buy a gun in California until you pass this test. Its simple. Only 30 questions which are true or false and multiple choice. That costs $25.00 and is good for only 5 years. No lifetime stuff here. Then you fill out the DROS (Dealer Record of Sale) That's another $25.00.
> So now I'm $50.00 into the process and I finally get to order the gun. So I ordered the gun and will now wait my 10 days. It's amazing how times change. I can remember as a kid at 14 years of age I walked into a hardware store in a little town in Minnesota and bought my first gun. It was a Remington Scoremaster 22 cal rifle with a Walnut stock. I paid the man behind the counter $19.95 and walked out the door with it. I don't think I even got a receipt. I still have this great little Bolt action baby and its still the most accurate gun I've ever had.


Congrats! When you get it, we need to see your PICS....


----------



## Ditch Doc (Dec 7, 2008)

Try several. You will shoot best with what feels best. If price is an issue, save up for the one you want rather than settling for anything less. 

Try Jim's out there in Fayette-nam. They've got a good reputation and they rent for the range.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats! Good choice, I love my MKII.



buck32 said:


> When you get it, we need to see your PICS....


+1 :watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## Rokky (Nov 30, 2008)

buck32 said:


> Congrats! When you get it, we need to see your PICS....


How do you place picture attachments on this site?

BTW, I did spend a little time deciding on which MKIII to go with. I also liked the 4 1/2 Bull Barrel that is fluted. It had the fixed sights both front and rear. But I wanted as short a MKIII as possible so I went with the 4 inch Bull Barrel with rear adjustable sight (P4MKIII). The 4 1/2 inch barrel being fluted made that MKIII (P45GCMKIII) 1 ounce lighter then the 4 inch. It was a tough decision as they are both very nice guns.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Rokky said:


> How do you place picture attachments on this site?


http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13283 :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have the MKIII with the 4" bbl...Fun little plinker. I really don't like the front sight at first but I've got used to it. I did put some paint on it to be able to get a sight picture a little faster. I still like my Buckmark better but it's a good pistol.


----------



## Rokky (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you know of you can change the sights on these guns without to much trouble?
That is if I wanted to change from adjustable sights to fixed.


----------



## ZO6Vettever (Mar 30, 2009)

link deleted

Log on here and read the complaints, their service downright sucks. It's a great site, real friendly and no gun snobs. I would like to buy a Tarus Judge for home defense but problems with them and two, three months turnaround on repairs isn't acceptable. I have a S&W Sigma 9mm for daily carry and have no other carry gun on my wish list. It's rugged, 100% reliable, reasonably priced with a great DAO trigger for a self defense gun. It will never be a tack driver but that's not it's job. A glock would be another I think I could like but the 10# trigger of my Sigma makes me feel an AD is next to impossible. If SHTF nobody will notice a hard trigger pull.


----------



## DJWright (Dec 5, 2008)

PhilR. said:


> None of the three handguns you mention fit all three of your requirements. The one that comes the closest to meeting all three requirements is the Taurus. I have a Taurus (an older revo) and don't have anything against them, but I would not conceal carry one.
> 
> If you want a small carry auto, then you should be looking at small autos, and not at standard-sized autos. Beretta makes the just introduced PX4Storm Compact. Walther has the PPS, and there are several Kahrs that will fit your req's. There are also compact versions of Glocks (the 26/27), XD, M&P, and Walther P99 that will also work. IMO these will be more accurate and more reliable than a PT111. Of course they should be, as they do cost more. The extra cost is worth it, if you are going to depend your life on it.
> 
> PhilR.


*Agreed!*


----------

